# Has this happened to anyone else's dog - weird shaking/qivering jaw



## [email protected]

Hi. I am wondering if anyone has heard of this... last night my 13 month of standard schnauzer started licking his lips alot and every time he would close his mouth, his lower jaw would shake/quiver. He's also had a lack of energy yesterday and today, but is eating/going potty just fine. 

I contacted his breeder who said that sometimes happens if they have been around a female who is in heat, but he said that is usually with unaltered males (my boy is fixed) and that they will sometimes show extra excitement instead of a lack of it. He has slept most of the day today. 

I cant really think of what he may have come into contact with that would cause this. Any ideas would be very helpful... the breeder suggested just keeping an eye on him and if at any point he is not eating/drinking/potty normally to take him to the vet right away. Otherwise there is not much they will do for me. 

Please let me know if anyone else has experienced this.

Thank you, 
Heidi


----------



## lulusmom

You know your dog best and if anything out of the ordinary has you concerned enough to post here, then I think having him checked out by a vet would be best. Just because a dog is eating, drinking and relieving himself normally doesn't mean there isn't a problem. Your breeder was wrong to lead you astray that way and shame on him or her for not telling you to see your vet.


----------



## Lil Red Express

That can be caused by over excitement , a mild seizure , its also a sign of distemper ( RARE ) if I remember correctly . Go see a vet anyways !


----------



## dlmartell

Heidi,

Did you ever determine the cause of your dog's jaw shaking? Our dog just started doing the same thing this morning. She is licking her lips a lot and her lower jaw is shaking. She is female, so it can't be smelling of female dogs. She is acting normal otherwise and does not seem to be in pain.

Thanks,
Dale


----------



## sassykzt

My male dogs do this after they have been "around" a female dog-- you know all that sniffing & stuff. I've seen it in other dogs too. Any update?


----------



## woofy

My mother in laws dog does this everytime i would come from my house which we have a female dog, to his house. If he smelled a female dog on me he would sniff like crazy realllly close then his jaw would quiver and he would drool. It seems to be perfectly normal.


----------



## josh15979

my 6 year old feist (male) seems to have a seizure whenever our female chihuahua goes into heat ... he also has always done some sort of a clickimg noise with his teeth when she is in heat but the seizures have started only recently. has anyone had this problem with their dog??


----------



## Willowy

josh15979 said:


> my 6 year old feist (male) seems to have a seizure whenever our female chihuahua goes into heat ... he also has always done some sort of a clickimg noise with his teeth when she is in heat but the seizures have started only recently. has anyone had this problem with their dog??


Yes, there was a member here a long time ago who had an epileptic dog who would have more/worse seizures whenever one of her females was in heat (she was a breeder). She had him neutered but it didn't help. I would say that if you're not a breeder, you should have your female spayed to save him the stress. If he hasn't been to the vet yet, of course that should be done as well. A dog who has seizures needs to be watched carefully and a good relationship with the vet is important.


----------

